# Any former dx owners happier with unlocked phone other than vzw?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I was just wondering if there were any former droid x owners that had made the switch to an unlocked phone on another carrier? Are you happy you did? What major differences you notice about an unlocked phone?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I responded in your other thread but my answer would be, "Oh hell yeah!" That said, I got rid of my DX before 2nd Init came out (like 2 weeks before), so I was even more limited than what you've grown accustomed to.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still on Verizon with a locked bootloader but I think as of right now, with a Stock S3, there is no difference. The only thing keeping me on Verizon is my unlimited Data. At the same time, my internet at home is faster than LTE and my work internet is crazy fast. Would I suffer with having 3 gigs of data, no. HSPA is faster than Verizon's 3G so that would be an upgrade for me and LTE will eventually come to my area from AT&T. I never had LTE before I got my S3 so its not really something that matters to me. Unlimited data just means that I have a safety net in case I get close to going over. I know I can set data limits in ICS to not go over but hey, thats the way I am. I still have until Monday to return my S3 and go to AT&T and frankly, I'm considering it. I like CM9 and AOKP and I know both of those will be heavily supported on AT&T.

My wife will still be on Verizon for another year or so and may stay, I dunno, but she is stuck with her Thunderbolt because of the share anything plan.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> she is stuck with her Thunderbolt because of the share anything plan.


Oh, I'm sorry for her! I'm SOO glad I'm not using my TBolt anymore!


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I'm still on Verizon with a locked bootloader but I think as of right now, with a Stock S3, there is no difference. The only thing keeping me on Verizon is my unlimited Data. At the same time, my internet at home is faster than LTE and my work internet is crazy fast. Would I suffer with having 3 gigs of data, no. HSPA is faster than Verizon's 3G so that would be an upgrade for me and LTE will eventually come to my area from AT&T. I never had LTE before I got my S3 so its not really something that matters to me. Unlimited data just means that I have a safety net in case I get close to going over. I know I can set data limits in ICS to not go over but hey, thats the way I am. I still have until Monday to return my S3 and go to AT&T and frankly, I'm considering it. I like CM9 and AOKP and I know both of those will be heavily supported on AT&T.
> 
> My wife will still be on Verizon for another year or so and may stay, I dunno, but she is stuck with her Thunderbolt because of the share anything plan.


We have exact same situations.. mine has thunderbolt and contract til april

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm a former DX owner and never switched carriers. But I did own Galaxy Nexus. I'll tell you what, the Galaxy Nexus has SO much deving going on and the unlocked bootloader that most people switched back from the S3 to the Gnex. If the S3 can't be unlocked (and I don't want to waste my time for a development edition), then I'm heading to Swappa for a Gnex. Gnex had its up and downs but you can't beat that dev support. If you go from a DX to a Gnex, you'll be happy with the upgrade.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I just went today and returned my VZ S3 and went to S3. First thing I did was do a speedtest on the HSPA ( I refuse to call it a 4G network) and surprisingly it gave 10megabits down and 1.5 up. LTE never gave me that in Modesto, CA.k Either way, I'm happy. I'll root/rom it as soon as CM9 or AOKP is in a daily driver state for the i747. I pick my carrier based on the phone hardware. All phone carriers can make calls, give me data and send texts. The hardware is the different parts.


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

I was on a DX and switched to the G3 (verizon)

Even with the locked boot loader the progress made with trying to unlock it and ways around it are fantastic. Realizing the device hasn't even hit the shelves most places and already we have root and a full workaround for custom kernel and already work on CM9/10. Given a few more weeks we may not have a full unlocked bootloader but darn near and w/ the dev team that's working on it, they won't stop.

As far as the device goes, i love it. The speed on the LTE in my area is great, faster then home and far faster then work.

I thought about switching carriers but around here Verizon has a far superior network. Now there's no saying in 2yrs when i'm off contract again they will still be the best but for now I'm 90% happy w/ this device (10% being the bootloader)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> First thing I did was do a speedtest on the HSPA ( I refuse to call it a 4G network)


For those of us in that boat (not calling it "4G"), the proper term is "Faux-G". ;-)

On a more useful note, I've seen as high as 23mbps with my HSPA+.


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

I'm a DX owner. Upgraded to GS3 and kept verizon. I run wizards GB MIUI on the DX. I'm unhappy about the bootloader situation here, but this phone is WAY better than the DX. Running kexec cwr w. custom kernel thats posted here in the dev. thread. OC'ed to 1.89Ghz, playing shadow gun, dead trigger, n64oid with goldeneye, ocarina of time, smash bros. this phone is the f****** bomb dude. Oh and LTE, which pulls up to ~3MB/s (for me) during large file downloads. That's mega bytes.. I'm thrilled.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

From DX to S3(VZW) is like night and day even in stock form. I do miss all the possibilities with root ie. tether, full customization like android stock sounds (Nature UI is lacking in that department), just waiting to see if the bootloader gets unlocked and what not. I told myself I would run this phone stock for a while anyway and see if I will jump back into hacking it. So far the phone is great and LTE which I can get when at work in Marin County is blazing at 20MB, hopefully soon LTE comes to Sonoma County where I live.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I'm a former DX owner and never switched carriers. But I did own Galaxy Nexus. I'll tell you what, the Galaxy Nexus has SO much deving going on and the unlocked bootloader that most people switched back from the S3 to the Gnex. If the S3 can't be unlocked (and I don't want to waste my time for a development edition), then I'm heading to Swappa for a Gnex. Gnex had its up and downs but you can't beat that dev support. If you go from a DX to a Gnex, you'll be happy with the upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'd hold off on that. The kexec project that is being worked on looks like a way to to totally get around the boot loader without unlocking it. While there is definitely a shortage of vzw sgs3 ROMs right now compared to the others, that's because this workaround is still not finished being perfected. Once it is I expect that it will benefit from all the development being done on the millions of sgs3s being sold on other carriers worldwide as the groundwork will have been laid.

Also the Gnex in addition to having significantly inferior hardware, has been reported to have bad battery life.

Oh and for the record I'm a former DX owner as well. Loving the new phone so far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

